# Fingers & Legs crossed!!!



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Decided to give the male another go before he has to make another visit to Scotland next week and this time he didn't disappoint. He hooked her up within one minute of being with her, then they took it inside the coconut...





































After being with her for over ten minutes and making heaps of insertions I decided to take the coconut hide away and get him out of there although they looked like they were going to start all over again!!!


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one, good luck! Good to see he's still going too. I was sad to see him go when I sent him back to you, lol. He was such a nice spider to deal with.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Nice one, good luck! Good to see he's still going too. I was sad to see him go when I sent him back to you, lol. He was such a nice spider to deal with.


Cheers mate he certainly is a nice tarantula, he took a cricket about a fortnight ago or so then last week I noticed him make a fresh sperm web. So I thought why not give him another go with her, I have tried pairing this species about 5 times with no response at all so I was quite surprised when he hooked her up straight away! Gonna try them again over the weekend then I think Chris needs him again, the rate this guy is going he's gonna have more air miles than me haha.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

whhhyyy their scarey good luck and all that jazz but still gives me heebie jebbies i wish i could apreciate them like yous all do.. but the pics stil send shivers down my back why am i so scared of them lol xx


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers mate he certainly is a nice tarantula, he took a cricket about a fortnight ago or so then last week I noticed him make a fresh sperm web. So I thought why not give him another go with her, I have tried pairing this species about 5 times with no response at all so I was quite surprised when he hooked her up straight away! Gonna try them again over the weekend then I think Chris needs him again, the rate this guy is going he's gonna have more air miles than me haha.


Haha, he certainly likes central scotland anyway! Did Chris's female moult?Aye, much like with my female they just weren't up for it. I guess she wasn't ready until now. Has she moulted since then? I'd ask for another shot of him but unfortunately my female died and I'm fairly certain that my other one isn't P. parvula.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome, hope you get a good result. :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Awesome, hope you get a good result. :no1:


I hope so too, although that's only the easy bit done.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Good new or bad news?*



Craig Mackay said:


> Haha, he certainly likes central scotland anyway! Did Chris's female moult?Aye, much like with my female they just weren't up for it. I guess she wasn't ready until now. Has she moulted since then? I'd ask for another shot of him but unfortunately my female died and I'm fairly certain that my other one isn't P. parvula.


Aye, Chris' female moulted after looking a lot fatter and promising... Although its just one of those things. My female hasn't moulted since the last attempt although with being Chilean she doesn't really moult yearly but every two years. I suppose this pairing will either make her moult or I may get lucky. Shame your female died mate you could've had him no bother after Chris. 

Well I tried pairing the _Paraphysa parvula_ again this morning and the female wasn't interested at all, although saying that she has been acting slightly different the last couple of says by staying inside the coconut hide more than she ever did previously. The male made another sperm web a day after the initial pairing and even ate a cricket. He also seemed interested again this morning by slapping his legs on top of the coconut to get her attention but as mentioned she wasn't interested and decided to move away from him. So the plan is for one final attempt before I send him on loan although I have a feeling the female will be unreceptive yet again. Although I dont think that is a bad sign?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the female has been making her burrow bigger for a couple of weeks now, I just got back home and she has a nice thick bowl shaped web at the bottom of it. So, it looks as though she is going to lay anytime soon!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Nice one chris  Slings all round then, yeah? :lol:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Nice one chris  Slings all round then, yeah? :lol:


I'm not counting my eggs till they hatch chief. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not counting my eggs till they hatch chief. :2thumb:


Didn't you say you'd give away free slings? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Didn't you say you'd give away free slings? :whistling2:


I second that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> I second that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i triple that :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i triple that :whistling2:


well its settled then we dont want to have to break out the weetabix :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well she now has a nice sized sac :whistling2:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome! Good Luck, Fingers, eyes and toes crossed :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Christie&Spence said:


> Awesome! Good Luck, Fingers, eyes and toes crossed :no1:


Cheers!!!

Here she is before she layed...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice one, congrat's:no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Nice one, congrat's:no1:


Cheers man


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Ping Pong anyone???*

Managed to get a sneaky shot without flash


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Managed to get a sneaky shot without flash
> 
> image


Congrats matey. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Congrats matey. Fingers crossed for ya!


Cheers man


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hmmm.....*

Well things haven't gone exactly to plan, checked on the sac tonight before bed and there was a slight yellow mark on the side of it. On closer inspection I noticed a few mites also on the area so I decided to pull it early. Once I opened the sac I found quite a few EWL's which was surprising seen as though she had only made it on 25/04/11. Anyway long story short, the side of the sac that had the yellow mark on it had started to go bad so I believe I did the best thing by pulling it. Ive separated most of the bad eggs although there are a few on the side I'm keeping an eye on. Seen as though this would be my first viable sac I was happy enough that any of them looked ok, its just shame for the ones that went bad. Fingers crossed the remaining eggs develop and hopefully we get some slings!!!

Anyway here's some pictures (very poor ones haha)


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Nice one mate looking promising :notworthy:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Nice one mate looking promising :notworthy:


I'm just gutted I had to pull it early TBH pal. Ahwell hopefully some survive, Im gonna get those _A.purpurea_ paired again over the weekend. I shall keep you informed.

:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Paraphysa parvula - Post Eggsac*

Here she is now looking a lot smaller, she didn't give up the sac very well. It was kinda sad...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Well at least you caught it in time.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well at least you caught it in time.


Aye man,

I counted the EWL's last night at around 12, well looking today there looks to be about 20. So hopefully the other decent looking eggs start developing into EWL's too, still a long way to go yet though.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly...*

Well I found a EWL getting scoffed off a mite this morning which wasn't nice to see, so I decided to separate the the remaining good looking EWL's and eggs into a fresh incubator. Hopefully they will fair better in this one.

The Good -




























The Bad -










The Ugly -


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Good to see so many healthy EWL's , hope they all pull through .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Good to see so many healthy EWL's , hope they all pull through .


 
Ditto on that one Matt, CG good work mate hope the remaining ewl's come on ok bro


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Good to see so many healthy EWL's , hope they all pull through .





Dr3d said:


> Ditto on that one Matt, CG good work mate hope the remaining ewl's come on ok bro


Cheers doods!!!

: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well this morning I woke up to find two EWL's have become 1st instar (N2) and another two have moulted since. Counting the remaining decent looking EWL's Id say another four will make it. So even though it didn't go to plan I am fairly confident that at least some of them will make it to being slings. 

:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Some snaps of 1st Instars...*


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looking great mate : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> looking great mate : victory:


Cheers man


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Nearly time to moult...*

Just got some more snaps of these before they moult into wee slings, if you look carefully you can see their little mirror patches developing.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

wow mate that's brilliant, what a result! glad you were able to save so many.
this species is so beautiful, i really must get another one some day. nice to see some captive breeding happening of something we may not have in WC form for much longer!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

nice one Chris, they look beautiful


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks doods.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Yaasss*

First one moulted to sling last night 

Will get some pics later when the rest follow suit. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> First one moulted to sling last night
> 
> Will get some pics later when the rest follow suit.
> 
> :2thumb:


Well done man, thats excellent news


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> First one moulted to sling last night
> 
> Will get some pics later when the rest follow suit.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
nooooo NOW!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> nooooo NOW!!!


Nah, you'll have to wait chief, I want a picture of them moulting together. They look proper cute though with their wee mirror patches haha


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice one mate.
I really really need to see pics. I have never seen them as slings.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Nice one mate.
> I really really need to see pics. I have never seen them as slings.


Cheers Rich, pics tomorrow I reckon. Another one has just popped its lid


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers Rich, pics tomorrow I reckon. Another one has just popped its lid


LOL have to make us wait dont ya hahahaa think your all tough making us wait...... im flyin over this afternoon to take my own pics :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Paraphysa parvula - 2nd Instar Moult*

Managed to get shots of one moulting to second instar (Spiderling). The picture quality isn't up to much as I had to use flash and I don't have a macro lens haha.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

about time too :lol2:

awesome fella, well done :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha I knew if I threatened you it would happen  your my wife now!!! superb Images fella, it is amazing how the big new spider comes out that small tissue paper type exo .......


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Haha I knew if I threatened you it would happen  your my wife now!!! superb Images fella, it is amazing how the big new spider comes out that small tissue paper type exo .......


Hahaha.

I think if you look at your finger you will notice your ring has gone...

"Ohhhhh, you're my wife nowwwwwwww...."


----------

